# Is my wife try'n to tell me something?



## bigdaddy41 (Jun 17, 2010)

I resently found a stash of lesbian porn in my wifes' panty drower. We use to watch porn together and now we hardly ever watch it at all. I had no idea that she was interested in such porn and I am wondering if I need to be conserned. Any ideas will help. Thanks


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I doubt it.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a hard one, why is she watching? Did you ask her about it? My wife reads, she was on a vampire kick and did bite me, she drew blood but realized how sick it was. Your wife might be just turned on by seeing what you do while you're down there, not sure but I'd ask.
Mouse


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

bigdaddy41 said:


> I resently found a stash of lesbian porn in my wifes' panty drower. We use to watch porn together and now we hardly ever watch it at all. I had no idea that she was interested in such porn and I am wondering if I need to be conserned. Any ideas will help. Thanks


Maybe she gets turned on by it but is embarrased to tell you. I know that when hubby and I watched porn together- it was alot of banging and BJs, which didn't turn me on that much...but I was sort of embarrased to tell him lesbian porn does turn me on. (I still haven't told him). And no, I totally would not act on it and am quite heterosexual. 

How do you feel about her liking it? Would you be willing to watch it with her?


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

My wife...literally...NEVER watches or looks at porn. And, she will ONLY admit it when she's highly aroused, and starts losing control of her verbal "filter"...but, she definitely likes the "idea" of girl-girl too.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> My wife...literally...NEVER watches or looks at porn. And, she will ONLY admit it when she's highly aroused, and starts losing control of her verbal "filter"...but, she definitely likes the "idea" of girl-girl too.


I bet it is more common than we ladies are willing to admit. :scratchhead:


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

BTW...I totally understand it, too. Frankly, I can't STAND seeing all the "junk" you described above (BJs, banging, money shots, etc). Much more sensuous to see two women gently going at it.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Yeah - she likes lesbian porn.

Don't make it more than what it is unless you suspect something else is going on.

It is what it is.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

There are allot of studie that have been done to support the notion that many many women are very aroused by other women. 

When i was dating i was surprised how many women addmitted to being aroused by, if not admitting to experimenting with other women in the past. It usually took allot of prodding, open discussions and or booze for it to come out. 

My wife has admitted to having "experimented" in college and has also admitted/slipped that she finds certain women arousing. It is funny though after 15 years, 3 kids and allot of open conversation will be very coy about it when i bring it up. It is kind of frustrating though because although i would never encourage a 3 way or anything i think it would be fun to watch "girly" porn with her openly admitting to being aroused by women (or watch it at all)

Bigdaddy4, it would seem that she was hardly trying to keep it a real secret. My guess is that there is NOTHING to be concerned about. On a side note as others have mentioned most "old school porn" is not geared toward women. This could explain allot. 

I would do some research and reassure her that it is normal otherwise she may be embarassed. I would be curious to see what other ladies would say. 

There is a mechanism to search on keyword on the site. Bi-curious topics have come up in the past. You may want to change your thread mame or look at another so others could find/reference/contribute to yours. 

PLEASE let us know what you find out/do. I will do the same.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Totally normal, nothing to worry about, IMO.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

MGirl said:


> Totally normal, nothing to worry about, IMO.


Ditto.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone likes watching chicks make out.


----------



## blondebombshell (May 2, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Yeah - she likes lesbian porn.
> 
> Don't make it more than what it is unless you suspect something else is going on.
> 
> It is what it is.



I agree! Lots of gals like lesbian porn, it doesn't make them lesbians or even bi.


----------



## bigdaddy41 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lisa3girls, I would watch it with her. In fact we have watched streight porn that had some girl/girl action and like you she never mentioned that it turned her on. I am conserened because she has always been more intrested in me eating her pu**y than having penetration.:scratchhead:


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

bigdaddy41 said:


> Lisa3girls, I would watch it with her. In fact we have watched streight porn that had some girl/girl action and like you she never mentioned that it turned her on. I am conserened because she has always been more intrested in me eating her pu**y than having penetration.:scratchhead:


Some women just aren't going to come out and say, "Wow, watching those two is really getting me turned on!" It's not something most women are comfortable with talking about.

And if she's not as interested in penetration, maybe she just isn't getting stimulation from it. Until my husband and I figured out what works for me, I was relatively uninterested in penetration because I wasn't getting anything out of it. 

Based solely on the information you've provided, I wouldn't be concerned. Work on finding positions that work for her.

Have you approached her about any of this?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

ive always suspected that alot if not most women have at least a very deep down curiosity about being with other women


----------

